# Start the drawing!!!!



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

The numbers have been determined and all who need to know have been told, so what is the holdup with the drawing. I would like to know if it's going to be a hunting or fishing year. Why do we have to wait until the end of May to find out what tag if any did we draw.:neutral:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

BECAUSE they like to make us wait and not get the scouting trips in and they dont want us losing any sleep.LOL


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

it's a conspiracy. See Utah doesn't have any big bucks or bulls anymore so they have to contract with ranchers in other states and countries to supply their animals. I heard there was a delay in the cloning process so it will be a while before the animals are ready to be shipped. You won't get your tag results until July or early August because they don't want people up in the hills right now while the new animals are being placed. It would give hunters an unfair advantage if they were to learn their whereabouts. Besides, the rule makers have to go inspect the antlers to pick out the ones that score the highest and remove them so us commoners can't get them. You know how they hate competition. After all, if you have not hunted in the last 3 years there is supposed to be a 4 point waiting for you.

Or at least that's what I heard from this one dude in Colorado...... on some kind of farm.....


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Califbowmen said:


> I would like to know if it's going to be a hunting or fishing year.


Your thinking is flawed.

It is ALWAYS a fishing year. There are just certain years when hunting get's in the way.

My recommendation: plan your fishing trip now. If you happen to draw a tag, then you can try to work around the hunt.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> BECAUSE they like to make us wait and not get the scouting trips in and they dont want us losing any sleep.LOL


Scouting in May? You're an idiot...


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

The only big buck that is left is Robo Deer!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Califbowmen said:


> The numbers have been determined and all who need to know have been told, so what is the holdup with the drawing. I would like to know if it's going to be a hunting or fishing year. Why do we have to wait until the end of May to find out what tag if any did we draw.:neutral:


The holdups are; 1)reprogramming any changes to the system, 2)putting 180,000+ names, addressess, phone numbers, ID numbers, Soc Sec numbers, birthdates, etc. into a system that has to sort by residency, age, bonus/preference points, species, waiting periods, groups, lifetime license holders, Dedicated Hunters, and 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th choices for 550 hunts, 3) running the actual draw, 4)verifying results, 5)establishing eligibility, 6)posting the results online, and 7)printing and mailing 180,000+ successful/unsuccessful notices. There may be others, but I personally think Utah Wildlife Administrative Services of Fallon NV does a great job for only about $2.85 per application. Besides, you should have already made tentative plans to hunt, else why did you apply for the hunts you applied for?

As for the scouting trips, what does your relationship with the BSA have to do with the big game draw? :grin:


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Scouting in May? You're an idiot...


how is he an idiot enlighten us


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*The natives are restless!*

while ol tex may have came off a lil strong (shocker i know,  ) im sure he was simply referring to it being sooooooo early why even bother. Now, given that the area is known well by an individual, i agree with him, but on the flip side, what i think D was getting at was, he'd like to know if he'd drawn a particular tag (in an unfamiliar area) and would like to get boots on the graound asap...

meenwhile.... what the he11 is taking so long with my unsuccessfull letter anyway? :hungry:


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah Tex, you have a bird go wrong or something............;-). There is a whole lot more to "scouting" than actually looking at animals. 

My hunt will start the day I find out I was successful (If the stars do align) I just won't be able to carry a gun until the dates printed on my tag.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Scouting in May? You're an idiot...


i did not say scouting in May. I go up in May and look at the new area i want to hunt. Not to see if there any game in there. that what tell July. so im not a idiot.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> what i think D was getting at was, he'd like to know if he'd drawn a particular tag (in an unfamiliar area) and would like to get boots on the graound asap...


Yes longgun that what Im thinking. I put in for 2 new areas and 2 that I have been in but dont know very well.So soon as I can find out with one I need to go spend the time in to learn the lay out of the land.When July hits then I will change my scouting to finding where the game is.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

You need a tag to go see some country?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Truelife said:


> My hunt will start the day I find out I was successful (If the stars do align)


Getting a bit of a late start, don't you think?

Look, I'm a fishermen. Hunting get's in the way of fishing. But I still like hunting. I hunt every year. It might be spike elk. It might be deer. It might be LE. Regardless -- my preparations begin long before finding out if I have a tag or not. I drew an LE elk tag about 7 years ago. That doesn't mean that I'm waiting until I draw another LE elk tag before "my hunt begins". It's already started. It happens every time I grab my fishing pole and hike into a lake in the general area that I hunt. It happens each time I hunt deer in that area, or spike elk. I'm always working, learning, preparing, and training myself for the day I draw that tag.

Basically -- I'm siding with Iron Bear on this. What does the tag have to do with you learning a new area? Forget the tag. Make yourself some plans and go enjoy the outdoors. If you get the tag, you're already a step ahead. If you don't get the tag -- you get to fish. So you win.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

If you draw a tag in an area in may that you have never hunted. And you have the means your an idiot if you don't start in may. You gotta learn all the road's and draws look for certain forage. Watering holes. That leaves you time June July August to pick that certain animal out. Crap the areas I usually hunt I scout in February.just to see what the heard is up to


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One problem that a lot will have if you plan on starting to scout in May/June is that you can't get into the areas that the deer, elk, moose, sheep, or goats are going to be in come September/October. I know that 90% of the areas that I hunt will be snowed in until July and a lot of the roads will not be passable until at least the middle of July. 

It is also interesting in that it seams like a lot of hunters put in for a area that they have never been into and then come onto the forum here and ask "where do I go". I do know that the LE tags that I have drawn I knew the area years before I even drew the tag. That way I knew what to expect when I drew the tag and wasn't disappointed. 

Also like PHB said, grab your fishing pole and head out. There are tons of small streams out there that hold fish and that way you will get to know the roads and areas that you plan on hunting. Remember the hunts are only a couple of weeks where you can fish it as long as you can get to the waters.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm scouting for swans already. Tex does that make Me an idiot? Ive already got a hay field locked down for next season that's loaded! And
Dustin R. Is watching duck dynasty to find new hunting spots! ;-)


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

PBH said:


> Getting a bit of a late start, don't you think?


Yes, PBH. You are exactly right. I just don't dare mention the things I've been doing already for fear that somebody on here might string me up and call me a terrorist or something. :spy:

I do have to wonder.

Is it more disturbing for the animals if I

A - Look at them through my spotting scope from 1000 yards away
B - Ride my horse in and around the herds while I drop my candy wrappers on the ground and leave them because it's a pain to get down and pick them up
C - Ride my mountain bike through the mountains hooting and hollaring as I go
D - Sit at home and call people names because they are out "bothering" the animals

Just curious


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

> Dustin R. Is watching duck dynasty to find new hunting spots! ;-)


Anybody else wanting to know how long it would really have taken Sy to file his way through those hand cuffs the other day???

I love that show and for that I know I'm and idiot!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I know for a fact duxckstin is not an idiot. He just plays one on tv.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> You need a tag to go see some country?


no but I dont want to go bonce around from unite to unite if im not going to hunt it. Dang you are are one picky sob.I dont understand how hard it is it to understand what im saying.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have i also been in these are just not a lot of time spent in them. it was just a day here and there. Im not on here asking for any help. that for sure i will get out there and find my own spots and learn these are by my self


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> I know for a fact duxckstin is not an idiot. He just plays one on tv.


who im I playing on tv ?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Uncle sy of course.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Uncle sy of course.


lol Sy is funny. but I like Phil.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> no but I dont want to go bonce around from unite to unite if im not going to hunt it.


I don't understand why someone would put in for a tag in a unit they've never spent any time in.

i would think that a person would spend some time in an area first. Get to know it. Understand it. Then decide if it is a place they would like to hunt. At that point, they would then put in for a tag in that area.

It just seems to me that people short themselves by doing it backwards -- get the tag first, then try to learn the area in a few short months. Sounds crazy to me.

Oh well. Good luck to you. I hope you get to enjoy discovering a new place. That's what it's really all about. (who cares about the tag!)


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

So PBH you’re telling me that before you apply for an out of state tag you’re going to scout it enough times to know if it's worthy of your time, learn the country and then wait the time to draw the tag. Or how about that once in a life time bear or moose hunt to Alaska. You’re going to scout it first before you even start to consider purchasing a tag right. I didn’t think so! 

I look at it this way. It takes a dang long time to draw a LE tag in the state of Ut. I’m going on 13 years now and have not drawn the tag. What good would it have served me to scout the unit out 13 years ago? Sure I would have gotten to know the area but other than that nothing. The time and expenses I would have spent scouting the LE unit would have taken away from the time I spent scouting my general season unit. Which by the way I can draw nearly every year. In my mind scouting a LE unit that is over 5 hours away is not a productive trip unless you have a tag in hand.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

400BULL said:


> I look at it this way. It takes a dang long time to draw a LE tag in the state of Ut. I'm going on 13 years now and have not drawn the tag. What good would it have served me to scout the unit out 13 years ago? Sure I would have gotten to know the area but other than that nothing. The time and expenses I would have spent scouting the LE unit would have taken away from the time I spent scouting my general season unit. Which by the way I can draw nearly every year. In my mind scouting a LE unit that is over 5 hours away is not a productive trip unless you have a tag in hand.


With spike tags available on every unit in the state, you can now hunt and scout at the same time. And yes, I do travel 5 hours almost every year to scout a unit that I am unlikely to hunt for at least another 5 years.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

400Bull, I don't think PBH has ever or will ever apply for an out of state tag....and, if he goes to Alaska, it **** sure ain't to hunt moose or bears! Also, PBH lived in Alaska for a few months and I am sure he would use the knowledge he gained from that experience to guide him if he ever wanted to hunt moose or bears...


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

This whole thread is hilarious. Some of you could fight over what color the sky is....

We just need the results posted so that everyone can quit playing junior high debate club....haha.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Andy, if there was a "love" button on posts, i would have clicked it on yours.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

400BULL said:


> So PBH you're telling me that before you apply for an out of state tag you're going to scout it enough times to know if it's worthy of your time, learn the country and then wait the time to draw the tag.


YES!! Exactly! That's exactly why I don't hunt out of state. I'm not willing to risk the expense for a hunt that I am not familiar with my territory!

Rather, I would spend my time getting to know an area (vacations, camping trips, fishing trips, etc.) first.



400BULL said:


> Or how about that once in a life time bear or moose hunt to Alaska. You're going to scout it first before you even start to consider purchasing a tag right. I didn't think so!


uh. Right. Actually, Alaska is for fishing, not hunting.

(are bear and moose tags available over the counter? Or are they on a LE draw system in Alaska? OTC tags are "scouting" tags. Aren't they?)


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

PBH said:


> YES!! Exactly! That's exactly why I don't hunt out of state. I'm not willing to risk the expense for a hunt that I am not familiar with my territory!
> 
> Rather, I would spend my time getting to know an area (vacations, camping trips, fishing trips, etc.) first.
> 
> ...


its called a challenge thats why i like hunting differant units. i like going into an area i know nothing about putting in an extreme amount of work. to see how it all unfolds. to each there own .i personally would get to complacent if ihunted and fished the same spots every time i went out. there is alot of country out there and it blows my mind how differant elk,deer,moose act on differant areas


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

hazmat said:


> i like going into an area i know nothing about putting in an extreme amount of work. to see how it all unfolds. to each there own .i personally would get to complacent if ihunted and fished the same spots every time i went out. there is alot of country out there and it blows my mind how differant elk,deer,moose act on differant areas


Remind me why you have to have a tag to accomplish any of the above? That's my point. You can get out and see the whole world, if you want, without a (LE) tag. So, why not do it whether you draw that tag or not?? Drawing that tag shouldn't be the limiting factor for you to explore that new area. Plan your trip right now! Stop wasting time waiting for that tag!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

PBH said:


> Remind me why you have to have a tag to accomplish any of the above? That's my point. You can get out and see the whole world, if you want, without a (LE) tag. So, why not do it whether you draw that tag or not?? Drawing that tag shouldn't be the limiting factor for you to explore that new area. Plan your trip right now! Stop wasting time waiting for that tag!


never said i did having a tag for a new area is just a bonus


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that why every one is different. Im waiting to see what areas I need to go spend my time in so I can have a great hunt.That right i dont need a tag in my hand to go learn a new area. but I want to know what area I need to learn better then the other unite right now. You can count on not seeing me on here asking fro any place to check out when I draw my tag for a unite I dont know very well. I will put my boots on the ground and be looking over maps. I already got a plan in mind. so you guys can go do your scouting your way and I will do it my way.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

So Goofy said we should see cards charged in 8 days...RIP Goofy.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I guess to each his own. Some of the most fun times I've had were scouting unknown areas to help other people on their LE tags.

I've been known "scout" areas where I know for a fact that I will never have a chance to hunt. Just as I've seen places to fish that I will never get to try and fish.

I have done all without letting fishing get in way of my enjoyment of the outing and on occasion perhaps wet a line. For me it is all about the memories be it big bulls or bucks or the "20" incher that got away or just sitting around a campfire telling stories.

I like to think that being able to enjoy the majesty of the mountains, lakes, streams and deserts is all the reason I need to get out and see some country. If I haven't seen it before it is more exciteing. If I've been there before it is like remembering an old friend.

Get out and enjoy!


----------

